# Best E36 M3 Suspension? Springs? Coilovers? Stock?



## BallzyDriving (Jan 16, 2005)

What are your suggestions for suspension tunnig on a 96 - 99 E36 M3? Im looking to be low to the ground, at least a one inch drop. Any thoughts???


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

What the hell do you want?

If you want a floaty limo ride, the stock suspension is great.

If you want drop and don't mind an awful ride, breaking important things, and ****ty performance, springs are good.

If you want an improvement in performance, springs_shocks are good.

If you want the ultimate improvement in performance combined with tunability, coilovers. But these require a lot of work, and shouldn't be approached lightly by the average idiot driver. Particularly given that not all kits are created equal, and the compromises can be VERY different.


----------



## BallzyDriving (Jan 16, 2005)

I just want the damn car to be low to the ground. i dont care about handling. What will give me the best look for the money?? Eibach? H&R? What?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

in that case just take the springs out, why spend the money to replace them when you don't have to :dunno:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> in that case just take the springs out, why spend the money when you don't have to :dunno:


I can't believe it took 10 and a half hours for the fun to start with this thread...:thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

:eeps:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2004)

Ballzy, I'd recommend Coilovers, so that you can always adjust for track or street, or for the day you get tiered of scraping, and coilovers are just superior. We carry H&R Coilovers. But if you want springs. We also have for your e36 m3 H&R springs(Sport& Race), they drop 1.25" in front, and 1.0" in rear, and we also have the Tien Stech Springs which lower the car, 1.1" in front and 0.9" in the rear. Anyway let us know over here at ModBargains and we'll hook you up. :thumbup:


----------



## BallzyDriving (Jan 16, 2005)

Aright. Take out the springs?? Isnt That Bad? The car is going to be mainly a SHOW car. Dont get me wrong, their will be some engine work. But it will also be a daily driver...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2004)

BallzyDriving said:


> Aright. Take out the springs?? Isnt That Bad? The car is going to be mainly a SHOW car. Dont get me wrong, their will be some engine work. But it will also be a daily driver...


Are you kidding me? Yes thats bad, its not like you are driving some POS. The car/wheels/suspension will get so messed up(especially as a daily driver), please don't make the mistake of taking out your springs.


----------



## ///Mottey (Nov 8, 2004)

Turner Motorsports has a great H&R adjustable spring suspension specifically for the E36 M3, I was checking it out last night actually. I believe it gives anywhere of up to 1.5 inches of drop in the front and 1.75 inches in the rear. It's a cheap and easy way to give your car some better handling and a sportier look. Well worth a look!

www.turnermotorsports.com


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

If you take the shocks out too, taking the springs out isn't that bad.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

I can't believe nobody has suggested cutting the springs! You guys are pathetic and know nothing of tuning.


----------



## BallzyDriving (Jan 16, 2005)

SoloII///M said:


> I can't believe nobody has suggested cutting the springs! You guys are pathetic and know nothing of tuning.


 You never cut your springs because your car would countiuously bounce around over everything. Also a friend of mine cut his springs and they cut up the wall of one of his tires. So im not cutting the springs. Id rather spend the 2 - 300 dollars on a kit.


----------



## ///Mottey (Nov 8, 2004)

SoloII///M said:


> I can't believe nobody has suggested cutting the springs! You guys are pathetic and know nothing of tuning.


Umm... no.

Is there a way to put a weight on the spring so that it compresses and gives it a lower look or would that be dangerous for driving purposes and weaken/damage the spring?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BallzyDriving said:


> You never cut your springs because your car would countiuously bounce around over everything. Also a friend of mine cut his springs and they cut up the wall of one of his tires. So im not cutting the springs. Id rather spend the 2 - 300 dollars on a kit.


 And you think that a set of lowering springs would be different from cut springs for what reason, exactly?

Edit: Anyway, when you punch out you shock towers and rip out the rear subframe, please let me know so I can laugh at your idiocy.


----------



## ///Mottey (Nov 8, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> And you think that a set of lowering springs would be different from cut springs for what reason, exactly?
> 
> Edit: Anyway, when you punch out you shock towers and rip out the rear subframe, please let me know so I can laugh at your idiocy.


If this is his first time messing with suspension the best thing to do would buy a kit, why risk having something go wrong while cutting them? Plus there are great spring set-ups that allow you to adjust the ride height which is a lot better alternative and worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

///Mottey said:


> Umm... no.
> 
> Is there a way to put a weight on the spring so that it compresses and gives it a lower look or would that be dangerous for driving purposes and weaken/damage the spring?


sar·casm ( P ) Pronunciation Key (särkzm)
n. 
A form of wit that is marked by the use of sarcastic language and is intended to make its victim the butt of contempt or ridicule.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

///Mottey said:


> If this is his first time messing with suspension the best thing to do would buy a kit, why risk having something go wrong while cutting them? Plus there are great spring set-ups that allow you to adjust the ride height which is a lot better alternative and worth the money in my opinion.


 Because springs without shocks are going to **** up the car anyway, so what does it matter?


----------



## BallzyDriving (Jan 16, 2005)

When I Buy the Spings Kit, I will also be buying new shocks to go with them. Any suggestions on shocks?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Konis or Bilsteins. Konis are better.

I still can't believe that you want to make a show car and don't want to be able to precisely control your ride height.


----------

